# Thiết kế biệt thự tân cổ điển Pháp 3 tầng ấn tượng



## noithatmaxxDecor (15 Tháng mười một 2021)

Biệt thự tân cổ điển 3 tầng gia đình Chú Hùng xây dựng tại Gia Lâm - Hà Nội thiết kế theo phong cách kiến trúc Châu Âu nhưng đã giản lược tối đa các chi tiết hoa văn phào chỉ. Hệ mái thang xanh ghi giữ lại vẻ sang trọng nhưng cổ kính của kiến trúc biệt thự Pháp. 
Thông tin chung về mẫu biệt thự tân cổ điển đẹp:
Chủ đầu tư: Chú Hùng
Địa điểm xây dựng: Gia Lâm - Hà Nội
Phong cách thiết kế: *Biệt thự tân cổ điển* Pháp
Diện tích đất: 26m x 20m
Diện tích xây dựng: 9m x 15m
Mặt tiền chính 9m -- Mặt tiền phụ 15m
Nội dung thiết kế công năng biệt thự vườn 2 tầng
Tầng 1: Sảnh chính 10m2 + Phòng khách 25m2 + Đại sảnh 15m2 + Phòng ăn 20.5m2 + Phòng bếp và bàn đảo 15m2 + Phòng ngủ 1 15.5m2 + Sảnh phụ 7.5m2
Tầng 2: Phòng ngủ master và Phòng thay đồ master 30m2 + Phòng sinh hoạt chung 17m2  nối liền sảnh thang 5.6m2 + Phòng ngủ 2 17m2 + Phòng ngủ 3 17.5m2
Tầng 3: Phòng thờ 24m2 + Phòng chơi đồ gỗ 35m2 + Phòng giặt và phơi 14.2m2 + Phòng ngủ 5 17m2






*Thiết kế biệt thự* tân cổ điển 3 tầng mặt tiền 9m đẹp
Mẫu biệt thự tân cổ điển 3 tầng nằm ngay vị trí vàng - ngã tư nơi giao nhau của 2 con đường nội bộ trong khu biệt thự sầm uất. Mặt tiền chính biệt thự tân cổ điển Pháp rộng 9m với chiều sâu cũng là mặt tiền phụ kích thước 15m. Góc nhìn tổng thể từ trên cao của căn biệt thự tân cổ điển giúp quý khách hàng dễ dàng hình dung về khuôn viên biệt thự rộng 520m2. Căn biệt thự được xây lui về 1 góc sau của lô đất để dành phần sân rộng rãi cho bố trí gara có mái che ngoài trời cho 2 ô tô và vài xe máy để vừa, chòi thưởng trà, bể cá koi với tiểu cảnh non bộ đặc sắc, một diện tích đất nhỏ để trồng hoa và rau. Nhiều năm gần đây, các chủ nhà rất thích có không gian làm chòi gỗ mái lá ngoài trời trong khuôn viên căn biệt thự của mình. Vừa là nơi ngồi thư giãn ngắm nhìn tiểu cảnh sân vườn, vừa là nơi rất tiện để đón tiếp khách thân tình hàn huyên tâm sự. Gia chủ tận dụng triệt để từng mét đất vàng để phủ xanh, bên ngoài cổng tường rào là hệ thống cây ăn quả lâu năm được trồng theo ý thích của gia chủ bao gồm cây bưởi chua, hòa hòe, 2 cây vú sữa, cây chay, và cây osaka hoa vàng.
Mẫu biệt thự 3 tầng phong cách tân cổ điển này nối bật với màu sơn trắng sứ làm chủ đạo, kết hợp ăn ý với tường tầng 1 ốp đá marble màu vàng vân đá tự nhiên sang trọng sạch sẽ và mái ngói màu ghi xám thời thượng.




*Thiết kế thi công nội thất* Biệt thự tân cổ điển Pháp có 2 mặt tiền cân đối hài hòa
Ở cả mặt chính và mặt phụ của căn biệt thự Pháp đều thiết kế sảnh đón tiếp hoành tráng, được tôn cao 3 bậc tam cấp theo phong thủy nhà ở. Hệ trụ cột đôi gồm 1 hệ thức cột vuông chịu lực kết cấu to khỏe kết hợp 1 cột tròn theo phong cách hoàng gia tăng phần cao cấp cho căn biệt thự 3 tầng. Hệ thức cột tròn kéo dài từ mặt sàn tầng 2 lên mái tầng 3, đỡ lấy 1 phần mái thang đua ra, như một điểm nhấn kiến trúc cực kỳ ấn tượng, tuy nhiên đây là một kỹ thuật cao trong xây dựng nhà biệt thự tân cổ điển, cần chuẩn chỉ từ khâu thiết kế tới thi công để đảm bảo cả về mặt thẩm mỹ cũng như kết cấu công trình tạo độ bền và sắc sảo cho biệt thự kiến trúc Pháp.
Biệt thự tân cổ điển 3 tầng gây ấn tượng bởi sự bề thế uy nghiêm của hình khối kiến trúc vuông vức đăng đối, kết hợp với hệ mái vòm tầng tum uốn cong mềm mại, ban công tầng 2 hình bán nguyệt hệ tay vịn nhôm đúc mỹ thuật tinh tế sang trọng.




Mặt tiền chính căn biệt thự Pháp đẹp rộng 9m nguy nga bề thế
*Thiết kế kiến trúc nhà đẹp* Góc nhìn chính diện mẫu thiết kế biệt thự tân cổ điển mặt tiền 9m với cổng và tường rào được thiết kế theo phong thủy. Cổng chính đặt về góc phải, tường rào gồm những ô thoáng có sen hoa nhôm đúc dát vàng sang trọng, và bức bình phong bằng tường gạch xây kín thẳng cửa nhà giúp tránh mọi hung khí xâm nhập. Mọi tinh hoa của kiến trúc biệt thự Pháp và kiến trúc hiện đại đã được Kiến trúc maxxCons chắt lọc để mang đến diện mạo độc đáo mới lạ cho biệt thự tân cổ điển 3 tầng thuộc sở hữu gia đình Chú Hùng - Gia Lâm. Các chi tiết hoa văn đắp cột và đầu cột, mũ vương miện sảnh đón tiếp, các chi tiết hoa văn phù điêu trang trí ngoại thất biệt thự đều giữ nguyên form dáng hoa văn hoàng gia cổ điển thường thấy trong biệt thự Pháp. Tuy nhiên được lược giản tối đa, và sử dụng các đường chỉ kẻ thẳng trang trí mặt tiền cho bớt đơn điệu trống trải so với quy mô biệt thự 3 tầng hoành tráng. 
Mặt bên hông biệt thự chiều sâu 15m có sảnh phụ hoành tráng theo phong cách tân cổ điển
Mặt phụ mẫu biệt thự tân cổ điển 3 tầng rộng 15m được thiết kế tương đồng lối kiến trúc của mặt tiền nhưng có phần hoành tráng hơn hơn cả mặt chính. Kiến trúc ngoại thất biệt thự chia làm 3 khối đăng đối, với khối giữa là sảnh đón tiếp tại tầng 1, tầng 2 và tầng 3 được liên kết bằng hệ cột trụ hoàng gia, tương đồng với kiến trúc mặt tiền chính. Hệ của sổ sử dụng cửa kính khung nhôm Xingfa màu gỗ vừa hiện đại, vừa đảm bảo độ bền của cửa không bị co ngót cong vênh dù biến đổi thời tiết mưa nắng thất thường. Cửa nhôm kính thường đi cùng với nội thất rèm tân cổ điển sang trọng hoặc hiện nay cũng có nhiều lựa chọn khác cho rèm như rèm hộp, rèm roman...
Mặt bằng công năng tổng thể sân vườn và bố trí các phòng tầng 1 mẫu biệt thự tân cổ điển đẹp
Trên đây là mặt bằng công năng tổng thể biệt thự tân cổ điển 3 tầng với diện tích sàn sử dụng 135m2 trên quỹ đất 520m2 tại Gia Lâm - Hà Nội. Năng lực thiết kế biệt thự của đội ngũ kiến trúc sư Kiến trúc maxxCons thể hiện rõ tính chuyên nghiệp thông qua giải pháp bố trí công năng hợp lý, tận dụng tối đa từng m2 đất đáp ứng nhu cầu sinh hoạt của gia chủ. Phần sân trước nhà lát gạch thẻ ghi xám vừa sạch sẽ, sang trọng lại cùng tone màu với hệ mái thang tạo nên sự thống nhất tổng thể biệt thự tân cổ điển. Một căn biệt thự 3 tầng với quy mô khá lớn, nhưng gia chủ lại chỉ bố trí 4 phòng ngủ trong đó có một phòng ngủ master vừa đủ để đáp ứng nhu cầu sử dụng, các phòng ốc còn lại vừa là không gian sinh hoạt chung, vừa là các phòng chức năng nâng cao tiện ích sống.


----------

